# Gift ideas for Kindle owners



## KBoards Admin

The holiday season is coming! (Maybe it's here already?!) What kinds of accessories would you recommend for Kindle owners?

Or, what's on your own wishlist in terms of Kindle accessories?

*(See Amazon's list of Best-selling Kindle accessories







)*

*Gift Ideas for Kindle Owners*

*Amazon.com Gift Card*


----------



## thomashton

Amazon gift card for sure.

My wife and I saw that a change counting machine in the local grocery store allows you to count change for free if you put that money on a gift card to one of their affiliate companies. Amazon was one of them.

Our big bowl of $150+ worth of change just may be buying books and blog subscriptions for us. I know any Kindler would love the freedom to read that a gift card would bring.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That makes good sense, especially for Kindle owners.

I'll add a link to that in the OP.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Why don't we all draw names & give each other an Amazon gift card!  

Linda


----------



## hazeldazel

The only thing I want accessory-wise is a gift card.  All the other stuff is just money that could be spent on books!    Altho, I'm a bit bummed that you can't use a gift card for subs to newspapers and magazines.


----------



## pidgeon92

hazeldazel said:


> Altho, I'm a bit bummed that you can't use a gift card for subs to newspapers and magazines.


This is true... however, my MIL is going to give my husband a $120 gift certificate to spend on the Wall Street Journal for Christmas; we will just add that to our account, and it'll get spent quickly enough.


----------



## Angela

thomashton said:


> Amazon gift card for sure.
> 
> My wife and I saw that a change counting machine in the local grocery store allows you to count change for free if you put that money on a gift card to one of their affiliate companies. Amazon was one of them.
> 
> Our big bowl of $150+ worth of change just may be buying books and blog subscriptions for us. I know any Kindler would love the freedom to read that a gift card would bring.


oooo... I am going to have to check that out... I just rolled the coins from our change bucket and nearly $248.00!!
That will buy lots of books and maybe an m-edge too!


----------



## Leslie

Regarding the change counting machines: they are the Coinstar machines. Not all Coinstar machines have the giftcard option so go to www.coinstar.com to find out which ones in your area do.

Once great thing...if you put coins in and ask for money, the machine takes a fee of 8.4%. But if you ask for a giftcard, you get the full amount, ie, $43.62 in change will be given to you as a giftcard. No counting fee is deducted.

Note that what you get is not a plastic card. It's a slip of paper with the amount of money and the code for Amazon.

You can just throw in whatever change you have. The machine sorts it so if you have any non-US coins in there, it just spits them out. 

You can put any amount of change in, it doesn't need to be an even amount.

L


----------



## Jen

Good tip, thanks Leslie.  I guess the coinstar I usually go to doesn't offer that option, I never thought to search for one.  
I agree with most - all I really want for Christmas is Amazon gift cards.  Most people that give gifts think that gift cards are 'boring', but I find that irritating!  It's what I want!!  Perfect example - last year for Christmas in my fiance's family's gift exchange his cousin asked me what I wanted, and that was my answer.  What did I get?  An awful looking scarf and gloves that I've never worn.  Why is that better than what I want?!  
Now I just sound whiny, sorry.  I'm not a brat, I just think gift cards are the best gift!


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Regarding the change counting machines: they are the Coinstar machines. Not all Coinstar machines have the giftcard option so go to www.coinstar.com to find out which ones in your area do.


Woo Hoo \o/ Thanks for the info Leslie! I located a Coinstar machine about 3 miles from my house that offers the Amazon eCertificate!! 



Jen said:


> ... I'm not a brat, I just think gift cards are the best gift!


I agree with you Jen and fortunately so do my family members... We all end up just giving each other gift cards and everyone is happy!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My dad is deployed right now and the last time I talked to him he said I could have his jar of coins. Immediately I ran (actually drove. crossing the street where I live could be fatal) to the closest coinstar (across the street) and exchanged it for a amazon card. So I had 50 bucks for to spend....I spent in less than an half hour.


----------



## thomashton

HAHAHAHA 

This is too funny. I'm sorry Harvey I turned this into a CoinStar-Amazon Gift Card thread.

It works though, and is definately something people can use for more Kindle content so I am all for it.


----------



## Leslie

But the Coinstar info is really useful, if I do say so myself! I never knew they had different kinds of coinstar machines til someone mentioned it on the Amazon thread. Being a pay it forward kind of gal, now I share the info with all of you!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Regarding the change counting machines: they are the Coinstar machines. Not all Coinstar machines have the giftcard option so go to www.coinstar.com to find out which ones in your area do.
> 
> Once great thing...if you put coins in and ask for money, the machine takes a fee of 8.4%. But if you ask for a giftcard, you get the full amount, ie, $43.62 in change will be given to you as a giftcard. No counting fee is deducted.
> 
> Note that what you get is not a plastic card. It's a slip of paper with the amount of money and the code for Amazon.
> 
> You can just throw in whatever change you have. The machine sorts it so if you have any non-US coins in there, it just spits them out.
> 
> You can put any amount of change in, it doesn't need to be an even amount.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie, I found one VERY near my house!

Is there a time limit on the Amazon cards? Not that that's a problem the way I buy books!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Leslie, I found one VERY near my house!
> 
> Is there a time limit on the Amazon cards? Not that that's a problem the way I buy books!


Interesting question. I just received two certificates yesterday...the ones I get from using my Amazon Visa card. They used to have an expiration date on them: they were good for a year with a 6 month grace period, so 18 months total. But looking at these certs, no expiration. Maybe they got rid of that?

L


----------



## Jen

I feel so dumb - there is apparently a coinstar with ecertificates at the kroger where I've grocery shopped for 5 years - I've never noticed it!!  The one I usually go to is much farther away, and doesn't offer them.  Oops!


----------



## Leslie

Jen said:


> I feel so dumb - there is apparently a coinstar with ecertificates at the kroger where I've grocery shopped for 5 years - I've never noticed it!! The one I usually go to is much farther away, and doesn't offer them. Oops!


Well, at least now you know!

L


----------



## pidgeon92

I get the certificates from my Amazon Visa as well.... I can honestly say I have _never_ gotten near the expiration date.


----------



## Buttercup

I've used the coinstar e-certificates myself and it's so easy and convenient.  I've always redeemed my coins for iTunes codes but that may now change


----------



## hazeldazel

Gift cards that are bank cards (visa, mastercard, etc) have expiration dates, plus they can fees after they've been open so long even before they expire.    That said, I think it would be nearly impossible to run into that problem with Amazon - between books and other stuff you could buy, that money would go QUICK!


----------



## Angela

hazeldazel said:


> Gift cards that are bank cards (visa, mastercard, etc) have expiration dates, plus they can fees after they've been open so long even before they expire.  That said, I think it would be nearly impossible to run into that problem with Amazon - between books and other stuff you could buy, that money would go QUICK!


The Amazon Gift Card doesn't have an expiration date that I could find... Of course I have already spent 1/2 of what I add through Coinstar in less than a week!!


----------



## Lotus

I think it may have been me to mention the Coinstar thing over on the Amazon boards a while back. We did it last year with our "spare" change, but got a Circuit City certificate (that particular Coinstar didn't have Amazon as an option). It was nice to get $270 for our change, though.

To me, it seems like a good use for all those coins. I know I'll never get around to actually rolling the coins and taking them to the bank, but feeding them into a machine at a supermarket almost feels like free money.


----------



## Angela

Lotus said:


> To me, it seems like a good use for all those coins. I know I'll never get around to actually rolling the coins and taking them to the bank, but feeding them into a machine at a supermarket almost feels like free money.


That is how it felt to me... I had almost $110.00 last Thursday and about that much more still in my change bucket. I had already rolled all this change and kept putting off taking it to the bank because it was so heavy. I will take the rest when I use up what I already have on hand, probably before the week is up at the rate I am going!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I used up all the change in my house....Okay time to get a job. My kindle is making me go broke and its taking away my studying time. My addiction is getting worse with the introduction of new book series from you people....By the way I LOVE the True Blood Series Vampyre


----------



## Anne

For Christmas I would love to get a lot of Amazon gift cards.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Harvey said:


> The holiday season is coming! (Maybe it's here already?!) What kinds of accessories would you recommend for Kindle owners?
> 
> Or, what's on your own wishlist in terms of Kindle accessories?
> 
> [


1. an Oberon kindle cover;
2. a Decalgirl skin;
3. a small bottle of screen cleaner;
4. a Waterfield Designs travel case;
5. a mighty bright in a funky color


----------



## drenee

I was of the understanding that gift cards could no longer have expiration dates or charge fees when not used within a certain period of time.  Am I mistaken on that assumption?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh! Add to my previous list a universal adapter for the charger (so it can be used when traveling outside the US); an extra SD card; and a waterproof cover. Can you tell that I absolutely love making lists??!? 

Who else can think of a few stocking stuffers that Santa could provide for kindlers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oh! Add to my previous list a universal adapter for the charger (so it can be used when traveling outside the US); an extra SD card; and a waterproof cover. Can you tell that I absolutely love making lists??!?
> 
> Who else can think of a few stocking stuffers that Santa could provide for kindlers?


I love my iGo adaptor that's good for car and home and has tips for all my other electronic devices so I only have to have one...










Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love my iGo adaptor that's good for car and home and has tips for all my other electronic devices so I only have to have one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

This is great. I got one for my car that is similar and even got a splitter so I can charge 2 devices at once.


----------



## pidgeon92

luvmy4brats said:


> I got one for my car that is similar and even got a splitter so I can charge 2 devices at once.


I've had an iGo for years... It can charge indoors, in a car, or on a plane, and I have tips for all of my gadgets, including the Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pidgeon92 said:


> I've had an iGo for years... It can charge indoors, in a car, or on a plane, and I have tips for all of my gadgets, including the Kindle.


Another item for my wish list!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Another gift idea:










http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36

I've had this for several months and it works pretty well. It folds up flat and will fit in the M-edge case. And it's less that $8.00

Heather


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> Another gift idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36
> 
> I've had this for several months and it works pretty well. It folds up flat and will fit in the M-edge case. And it's less that $8.00
> 
> Heather


cool


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy,
> 
> This is great. I got one for my car that is similar and even got a splitter so I can charge 2 devices at once.


Yep, I have the splitter too...


----------



## Leslie

Note: this cable has not been certified to work with a Kindle. This is an off-label product. That said, I have one and have been using it for 2 months without any problem.

The USB cable that comes with the Kindle will not trickle charge the Kindle according to many people. I have heard of 3 people who have gone on trips with only the USB, thinking it will charge (like an iPhone or iPod) and their Kindles were dead within 24 hours.

This particular cable is designed to charge a Palm Tungsten E/Zire 31. It will also work with a Kindle--based on articles I have read and my own experience. I bought one in September and it works great.

When I bought it, I got it at Amazon for 99 cents. Now it is selling for $98! But it came to me directly from eforcity where you can buy it for the more reasonable price of $5.99 (it seems that the 99 cent bargain is gone forever).

Palm Tungsten E/Zire 31 charging cable










A reasonably priced stocking stuffer, if you ask me.

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love my iGo adaptor that's good for car and home and has tips for all my other electronic devices so I only have to have one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Count me as another iGo lover. It powers all my electronics including my computer when I'm on the road. I keep it in a case and just move the case from suitcase to suitcase, that way I don't have to remember where it is when I pack. I have the splitter so I can charge my Kindle and something else. Great Christmas gift.


----------



## Sandpiper

drenee said:


> I was of the understanding that gift cards could no longer have expiration dates or charge fees when not used within a certain period of time. Am I mistaken on that assumption?


drenee, gift card regulations do vary from state to state. When there was talk about regulations a few years ago, Illinois (where I am) did not allow expiration dates of or deduction of fees from gift cards. But regulations can change. Check your state's legislation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Even more importantly, check the fine print on the gift card you purchase!

Better yet, do what I do and spend that sucker immediately!

Betsy


----------



## Teach142

Angela,

If you take all that to coinstar, with a $40 in coin, you get an additional $10 for amazon.  Better than rolling it all up!


----------



## Angela

Teach142 said:


> Angela,
> 
> If you take all that to coinstar, with a $40 in coin, you get an additional $10 for amazon. Better than rolling it all up!


I rolled all those coins about 2 weeks before I even knew I was going to get a Kindle and I carried over $100 to the coinstar machine a week ago today. Still have about half of those rolled coins left and will take them in this weekend.


----------



## Ginny

Angela, I know from previous posts that we are in the same town.  Where did you find the Coinstar machine?


----------



## Angela

Ginny said:


> Angela, I know from previous posts that we are in the same town. Where did you find the Coinstar machine?


HI Ginny!

I used the one at Brookshire's on Hwy 80 in Hallsville. Others that offer Amazon eCertificates in the Longview area are:

Super 1 - E Marshall @ Alpine
Super 1 - High St
Super 1 - W Loop 281
Albertson's - McCann Rd
Brookshire's - Gilmer Rd
Brookshire's - Hwy 80, White Oak

None of the Wal-Mart Coinstars do Gift Cards or eCertificates.


----------



## Ginny

Thanks, Angela.  I guess I have never noticed the machines (never had a reason before).  I am in the Hallsville Brookshires all the time.


----------



## Angela

Ginny said:


> Thanks, Angela. I guess I have never noticed the machines (never had a reason before). I am in the Hallsville Brookshires all the time.


I was just there again this afternoon visiting the coinstar again... we should meet for coffee someday soon!


----------



## Spiritdancer

Thanks for the great ideas!  I just discovered there's a Coinstar machine right near me...and an extra $10 sounds great too!  Maybe this is a way I can fund my Amazon addiction...


----------



## KSarah

We got our groomsmen some of those wine gift baskets and they really enjoyed them. Was also easy to customize them to everybody's likes and dislikes.


----------



## Karma Kindle

KSarah said:


> We got our groomsmen some of those wine gift baskets and they really enjoyed them. Was also easy to customize them to everybody's likes and dislikes.


wine and kindles don't always make for a good pairing.. unless you have spill proof protection for your kindle.


----------



## auntmarge

LOL, I opened this thread for the first time today and started reading about Christmas and thought it most appropriate.  Then I realized all but the last couple of posts were from before LAST Christmas.


----------



## MarthaT

Amazon gift card would be my choice


----------

